# Please explain the difference between 11r to 6r carbon



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a 2005 Roub Elite and a 2005 Roub Comp. I think I read here someplace that the range was something like 6r through 11r... but is the higher number the better? 

More specifically, what 'grade' is the Elite and what grade is the Comp? 6r & 8r or something? BTW, if 11r is the best, what's built with 11r layup?

Also, any other significant differences in the range? The Elite has dark anodized looking front dropouts and the Comp, polished. Significant?... or just a nice touch.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

It's actually quite scientific but simple at the same time. What it means is that over a ride of 100 miles, you gain 0.11 seconds with the 11r versus only gaining 0.06 seconds with the 6r. That is why I went ahead and ordered the Tarmac SL2 which uses the 11r....just to be safe.

LOL. Just kidding. I too would like to know. I only know the basics about it. It's probably something similar that Trek would use regarding the grade of their carbon fiber. OCLV 110 , OCLV 120..etc


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Here you go, all you wanted to know about Specialized's FACT. This does not have the 11r specs but you can get an idea of how it compares.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/sponsors/specialized/2006/FACT_Final_opt-1.pdf


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Big question is- marketing hype vs real difference to most non-pro riders.
I ride an 07 Tarmac Expert which is "only" 6r carbon construction, and I'm sure I could pace the A-group if I only had an 08 S-works SL2 
Truth is- these are all great frames and WAY better than most riders need to perform their best.


----------

